# PH Bible



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Frank,

A great book to get yourself is the "Game Ranch Management" textbook.
This might even be the same book you are refering to.
It is currently in the 4th edition and you should be able to buy it on kalahari.net for about R470.00
It covers everything from animal illnesses to game capture, to trophy development etc.:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

ASG you beat me to it. I have eds 1 and 3, which are incredible sources for information on just about everything. There is another publication called "The Wilderness Guardian" that I have, which is a similarly broad book, and about 700 pages long. It was donated by the African Conservation Foundation to me when I was a ranger, but I don't know how you would otherwise get hold of a copy.

Maybe ASG could purchase a few and resell them to the market in SA and around the world??? http://www.africanconservation.org/sheldrick2.html


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> A great book to get yourself is the "Game Ranch Management" textbook.
> This might even be the same book you are refering to.
> ...


I have ordered this book now by Kalahari.
Thank you for the quick help.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

James,

I've also got edition and 3 and 4. The nice thing about 4 is that they have a bit more on bowhunting.
I'm looking at expanding my hunting directory to include more information about African game species. That will only happen in the 2009 edition though.
Right now it's hard enough getting the outfitters to support it but it's getting there in leaps and bounds. We distribute 30 000 copies at the Dallas, Houston, Reno and Dortmund hunting conventions.:tongue:
www.africanhuntingdirectory.com


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> James,
> 
> I've also got edition and 3 and 4. The nice thing about 4 is that they have a bit more on bowhunting.
> I'm looking at expanding my hunting directory to include more information about African game species. That will only happen in the 2009 edition though.
> ...


Craig,

Do you was in Dortmund at the Jagd und Hund this year ?
Please let me know if you stay next year again there, Dortmund is only 60 Km far from my house.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Frank,

We have an agent that distributes the magazines at the Jagd und Hund show for us although we should get to the shows ourselves. I'd love to go to Dortmund and the show in Spain.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> We have an agent that distributes the magazines at the Jagd und Hund show for us although we should get to the shows ourselves. I'd love to go to Dortmund and the show in Spain.


Kakk, this was a opportunity for a mouse trophy safari and a brai at my hope:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Big game hunting and braaing!:darkbeer: 
I'm gonna have to start convincing the boss.:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> I have ordered this book now by Kalahari.
> Thank you for the quick help.


Hi mates from S.A.,

Maybe you remember this old thread from 24. October.
I ordered directly by Kalahari and was in good hope to get my book soon.
Now at 12. of December I heard nothing from Kalahari and also got no book.
Is it possible that this book seller company send a express hotnut directly with the book to me ? I heard in the news that the police from Germany catch at the border 10 illegal asylum seekers from Africa. I must ask whether one of them had a book under his arm:wink:


----------



## gintonic (Jul 22, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> I have ordered this book now by Kalahari.
> Thank you for the quick help.



Look at http://www.amazon.de/Game-Ranch-Man...ie=UTF8&s=books-intl-de&qid=1197873955&sr=8-1

:wink::wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

gintonic said:


> Look at http://www.amazon.de/Game-Ranch-Man...ie=UTF8&s=books-intl-de&qid=1197873955&sr=8-1
> 
> :wink::wink:


Die ein und einzichste! Aber E285.... Rather wait for the hot macadamia messenger.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

James, I will wait for the macadamia express before I order the same book the second time:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Just thought that you could possibly cancel the Kalahari.net order...

I must say that the few times I have used Kalahari, they have been okay. No problems, other than with one book that was out of print. Hope it arrives with father christmas, although if he arrives in a minibus taxi with a few assistants, I would be hesitant to offer them beer and cookies!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I will offer the courier a good strong tee with rum and some space cookies that he can fly home again like Santa:wink:

P.S. 

I was at my account by Kalahari and must see my order was cancelled.
Have no clue why. But I send directly a question for the matter.
Normally the credit card must be good, because it was the card number of my Baas.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

[email protected] is the head office of Van Schaik Bokkstore, who are also the publisher of the book. Send them a mail!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> [email protected] is the head office of Van Schaik Bokkstore, who are also the publisher of the book. Send them a mail!


James,

I got answer from Kalahari today. The book is in the moment out of stock.


----------

